# Shower pan holding water



## Honda1300 (Jan 20, 2009)

Remodeled a shower about 9 months ago. Plumber set new PVC pan.
Tile company did everything else including pitch. Water seams to be sitting
on the far side under the tile. The pan seams to be doing its job of keeping the water in the "pool" that it creates. I think the pitch is not right and the water is seeping thru the grout and collecting. Is this possible? Can this be fixed without tearing out this whole shower??
If floor tile is removed can the pitch be fixed and then retiled?
Customer has said they put multiple coats of grout sealer on the grout. Could this cause a problem?


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

How can you tell that water is collecting under the tile?


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

Honda1300 said:


> Remodeled a shower about 9 months ago. Plumber set new PVC pan.
> Tile company did everything else including pitch. Water seams to be sitting
> on the far side under the tile. The pan seams to be doing its job of keeping the water in the "pool" that it creates. I think the pitch is not right and the water is seeping thru the grout and collecting. Is this possible? Can this be fixed without tearing out this whole shower??
> If floor tile is removed can the pitch be fixed and then retiled?
> Customer has said they put multiple coats of grout sealer on the grout. Could this cause a problem?


You'll have to do a better job of explaining the condition. Is this a one piece pan or a mortar bed with tile?

As Cleveman said, how are you observing the water "under the tile"?


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Did anyone install any pre-slope below the membrane that the plumber installed?

With out a pre-slope water will lay in the mortar bed, even I know that.

And I'm an excavator.


----------



## mullaman (Jun 16, 2008)

Sounds like a do over. Pre slope under the membrane is critical. Water seeps through the thinset and mortar so the membrane must be sloped as well.


----------



## tyler durden (Jan 12, 2008)

This is why we have the phrase "do it right the first time" Sealer is not problem.
If water is under tile and there is tile movement then it will only get worse


----------

